# Toy/Enrichment Ideas



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

I know that it's not a mouse-related website, but I used to make pretty much all of the toys on here for my rats and cannot see why mice wouldn't like them too.

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm

Just thought I would share.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to love looking at the photos on the Dapper Rat. Nimbus, Stat!, Bramble and Bear were all still alive last time I visited!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I -love- the fishing for peas idea! Gotta try that one.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
They like to drag their catch around the house, and you find squished up veggies. : / The towel only keeps the immediate area safe, lol. But yeah, they love it!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes fishing for peas is a good one!  Yeah, SarahY I too have followed the DR website for some time.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a great website!! Thanks for sharing


----------

